# How old is everyone?



## Beleg Strongbow

Hello everyone and i just wondering how old everyone here is. I'm just interested. I'm 14.


----------



## elenya

I'm 15 but what if you were between the ages of 32 and 38? I don't get it!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

> _Originally posted by elenya _
> *I'm 15 but what if you were between the ages of 32 and 38? I don't get it! *




Sorry i must have pressed the wrong button! it supposed to be different! I'll try and fix it up.


----------



## Legolam

Just turned 19!

Damn poll won't let me vote again! Grrrr


----------



## Kementari

I'll be 15 in two weeks!


----------



## Mormegil

I'm 19 in 6 weeks time.


----------



## Talierin

I fixed it. Beleg, what she meant was that you had left out the ages between 32-38.

I'm 16 going on 17 in six months.


----------



## tookish-girl

I'm 19 now too, which is weird, seems like I only was 18 for a few months!


----------



## Lucie Baggins

I was only 13 in December and everybody seems to be older than me.


----------



## Valar

Wow this is weird, i feel loads older, i'm 26.


----------



## AngelElf

24 days till I'm 18. That's not counting today cause its already half over.


----------



## Branwen

I've just became 17(10 hours ago)


----------



## Kit Baggins

I'm 15 for just under 8 more months...

~Kit


----------



## AngelElf

Happy Birthday, Branwen!!


----------



## Rushlight

Valor, please! 26???? Sigh.

I'm 45......but hanging around this forum with the younger folks makes me feel youthful!

Rushlight


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *I fixed it. Beleg, what she meant was that you had left out the ages between 32-38.
> 
> I'm 16 going on 17 in six months. *




Thank's alot Talierin.   It wouldn't let me accsess the edit? Much appreciated.   b-day branwen  !!!


----------



## Greymantle

Tal, you're going to be seventeen before I'm sixteen....now that is frightening!  
Oh yes, I'm fifteen. I was hopng someone wouldpost this poll again....I've done it twice, but those were both pre-Dec 19.


----------



## Aerin

Muahahaha! I am younger than Talierin, yet older than Greymantle! (By a whole thirty some days...) 
I will be 15 1/2 in about a month, then I can get my learner's permit! Yea! *dances for joy... then sees everyone looking at her strangely, so she stops.*


----------



## My_Precious

I'm 17 years and 3 month old! Can go to the 'R' rated movies by myself!!!


----------



## Talierin

Muahhahahahah!!!!!! Finally, I'm older than most of my friends for the first time in my life!


----------



## Goldberry344

im 14 for about 8 more months, ho hum....


----------



## Asha'man

Nearly 18. Okay, not nearly, but that'll be my next birthday.

Asha'man


----------



## Rosie Cotton

15 now, 16 in 3 monthes *joins Aerin in her soon to have a learners permit dance* I took the written test 5 days ago.... 3 more monthes (+ 3 days of driving school) to go!


----------



## Aldarion

Forty


----------



## JeffF.

*Seen Too Much*

I'm 44, but have seen quite a lot in my time as a soldier.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

I'm younger than almost all of my friends. I'll be nineteen in May! What a weird thought! I'm really pathetic though- I can't drive!! Hey, there is nothing wrong with me, I just have not got around to learning how!!Why doew everyone here at college think of me as the baby!!! Its so weird! I just don't get it!


----------



## Kyrè

I'll be 13 in September. Life stinks even when your online you surrounded by "grown ups" oh well. at least i don't have to be seen and not heard. that would stink.


----------



## Evenstar

Sweet 16!!!


----------



## Jerle

> _Originally posted by Rushlight _
> *Valor, please! 26???? Sigh.
> 
> I'm 45......but hanging around this forum with the younger folks makes me feel youthful!
> 
> Rushlight *


LOL!!!
I hear ye, Rushlight.... I WISH I was 26.....  Young crowd here, that's for sure.... lol...

I'll be 40 in March..... but I don't look a day over 39.... erm.... wait.... I meant to say 29... yeah....29.....  

They say that the best 10 years of a woman's life is between the age of 39 and 40.....  but I don't think I'll be too tense about it... but then.... it ain't March yet....


----------



## ME is in Space?

*ummmmmmmm*

i'm the only one in my age group.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

ha lol

I'm 14 in May te 22nd.


Alot of people say "My lord to me" when there older lol


----------



## baddog471

I'm 48. I read the books while in the Marines. It was a way to escape from some of the more unpleasant duties involved with that life. Mainly just checking to see if I had registered properly and if I would be able to post replies.


----------



## DGoeij

Welcome then, your post was succesfull 

I'm 21 years old.


----------



## Mayberry

*Almost half are in my age range!*

I just came on the forum last night! I have been lurking for a couple of months and had no idea that many of the posters were around my age. I'm sixteen. 

My father read "The Hobbit" to me when I was six-years-old. When I was older, he read me the LOTR's. I have read all of the books on and off since then. I love to read, especially fantasy and science fiction.

I also liked the movie FOTR. I don't get too upset if a movie is different from the book so long as it is well done and is faithful to the basic themes. It's like looking at an alternate universe version. I can enjoy both.


----------



## Mayberry

*Eomer*

I have been reading many of your posts, Lord Eomer, and did think that you were older!!! LOL. I should have checked your profile. Your sister Eowyn is one of my very favorite characters. My birthday is also in May.


----------



## Snaga

Lets just say if I was a hobbit, I would not have 'come of age'.... The phrase 'clutching at straws' springs to mind!!!


----------



## Grond

I'm 47 but I look and act much younger. And I am going on 46 going on 45 going on 44 etc. etc. etc.


----------



## baddog471

*Thank You*

This is to DGoeji. That was very nice of you to respond to me last night. I appreciate it, it makes me feel welcome.


----------



## Silme

I'm 36, but feel a lot younger... I guess being single, and not having kids has something to do with it!


----------



## Merry

I'm 23 but I look 50+


----------



## Andquellewen

I always thought everyone on this forum was my age, guess I was wrong (hehe) though nobody on this forum acts their age! 
I'm going to be 15 in 6 weeks (yay!!)


----------



## Elbereth

Merry...thank god you responded...I thought I would be the only one in my age group...I'm also 23...I will be 24 on Feb 15th! 
Funny...Normally I would be excited about having my birthday coming but I don't want to be a year older(help!!I don't want to grow up!!!)


----------



## Merry

And there was I thinking that everyone here was just 14-15 yrs old!!! Nice to have a fellow 23 yr old here!!

I too am at that point where I don't want to age anymore, but I know friends who are 27ish and they say they don't mind anymore. As the once beautiful Aaliyah said, 'Age ain't nothing but a number'!!


----------



## legoman

well I am a grand 18 years of old.
that really doesn't make the slightest bit of difference and it isn't that interesting either, but its entirely true (unless your reading this after April 6th, when it becomes a blatent lie)


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

> I have been reading many of your posts, Lord Eomer, and did think that you were older!!! LOL. I should have checked your profile. Your sister Eowyn is one of my very favorite characters. My birthday is also in May.



Yeah i know but thats how i act in real life though.I don't put on an act when i'm typing besides when i'm in RPG sections


----------



## Prince Legolas

I'm 20 (stewth Already!)
On the last messege board I was on, I was the oldest. It's nice to see that this is has not been repeated.


----------



## Chymaera

38, 39 in May   

0-12 takes an eternity
13-18 Twice that long
19-29 goes quick
30-40 warp speed
40+ does not slow down


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

16


----------



## chrysophalax

44 in April. A mere hatchling in dragon years!


----------



## Lillyaundra

I am 15 right now and am no where close to my B-Day!!


----------



## Khamul

I guess I like many people in the forum are 15 and waiting to get a permit. Well at least in my case.


----------



## Elfarmari

I'm 16 and just got my drivers license two weeks ago! unfortunately when my brothers come home from college they steal 'my' car...


----------



## baraka

You people are young. I´m 25.


----------



## Khamul

In your state do you need to have your permit for a year? Or is that just Florida? Or everywhere?


----------



## My_Precious

Hm... Let's see... Three months.


----------



## Quercus

I'm 47 for another day, then I get to be 48! 
But as long as I don't look in the mirror I'm a lot younger than that.

Some of you mention that your parents read you the Hobbit and LOTR when you were little - I'm one of those parents. Now I have two teen-age sons who understand and even indulge my LOTR obsession.


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas

14 and a couple months


----------



## legolaslove3791

Well, I'm 14, but I only have 47!! days until I am 15. YAY!!!


----------



## Telchar

I've not gotten much older since the last time...still 21.


----------



## UngattTrunn475

Heh, I'm 12.


----------



## ~Emerald Took~

hi everybody! i'm 13!!


----------



## pixieamalthea

19 yr. old single caucasian female, looking for a 19 year old, single male. I like long walks on the beach and staying up late to watch romantic movies....... 
just kidding...couldn't help myself! But i AM 19.


----------



## Sherri

I'll be 19 on March 25th.


----------



## elfprincess

I'm 13.....but I'm very mature for my age. .....REALLY! *_looks hopelessly at those older than she_*


----------



## King_Telcontar

15 years old


----------



## Grond

Okay, we take Sherri's age and 
we add elfprincess' age and 
then we add King_Telcontar's age
and what do we get?

Grond's age.


----------



## Lillyaundra

Grond is wise from experience and is good in math.


----------



## elfprincess

lol!!!! Good job, Grond. You have done a marvelous job with your addition!


----------



## Anduril

Yes...HE is good in Math...just like Lil... 

We've a tremendous mix in here...

"Unity through diversity and Diversity through unity"...or something weird philosohical statement like that...


----------



## Grond

In case anyone can't add, that would make me 47 until May anyway.


----------



## Lillyaundra

YOu will be 3 years older then you were 2 years ago in May.


----------



## Anduril

Speaking about math...


----------



## elfprincess

*_ choke_*


----------



## Lillyaundra

Is chokeing at the moment---are you O.K.????


----------



## Anduril

Please..somebody help the poor gal...pleeease...


----------



## elfprincess

*_ runs to the kitchen to get a glass of water_*


----------



## Anduril

_ * and she drinks it very quickly* _

 Are you OK? really...


----------



## Lillyaundra

let us refrain from speaking the word math, for a little while.


----------



## elfprincess

*_gulp_* Well....I think I am...but there's something wrong with this water. *_glances about her_* Alright! What...*_legs give out[i/]* Someone here is trying to kill me! *faint* (lol)_


----------



## Anduril

sorry for the interruption Lil...I didn't want to interfere...I was just wandering and..well...uhhh...


----------



## elfprincess

That is a very wise decision, Lillyaundra. 

Math: useful, but deadly


----------



## Anduril

Math: basic for almost everything in life...a good allie...


----------



## Anduril

Ok...who's going to post the next age?


----------



## elfprincess

Yes!! Someone PLEASE post their age before I pass out form all this talk about math!

Math: lethal (and don't you forget it!  )


----------



## Khamul

Ill post it again, to keep the thread going.

I am 15...


----------



## Lillyaundra

> _Originally posted by Anduril _
> *Ok...who's going to post the next age? *



How about you???
I am still 15 pluss a few 2 months and 15 days.


----------



## elfprincess

Thank you, Sting! We are all very grateful for your noble deed. 

NOW, I can breathe again! *inhale, exhale, inhale, exhale*


----------



## Anduril

_ * and Your Highness is still alive, still among us* _


----------



## elfprincess




----------



## RiderofRohan

*How old is everyone(come on be honest)?*

I'm only 14


----------



## Talierin

17 in July


----------



## Carantalath

I'm 14 but I'll be 15 in August!


----------



## RiderofRohan

Damn
November


----------



## Wonko The Sane

19, July 4th.


----------



## Gamil Zirak

Looks like I'm the senior member so far. I'm 22.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

That's not too old right?
22 isn't too old...


----------



## Gamil Zirak

In the real world, no.

On this forum, yes.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Haha...I meant for...oh...nevermind.

Hey, where do you live? Will you buy me alcohol?


----------



## LotR_Girl

14!!! WooHoo!!! Well, I'm not the youngest anymore! My bday was on 6.April---Sam's birthday, Elven new year, And the day when Aragorn found that white tree!!! Cool date, huh?


----------



## Gamil Zirak

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Haha...I meant for...oh...nevermind.
> Hey, where do you live? Will you buy me alcohol? *


What did you mean for?

I'm in Texas and won't buy you any alcohol.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Nothing.
And I'm in Wa...but I have family in Texas.

Why won't you buy me booze?


----------



## Lillyaundra

I am 15


----------



## Gamil Zirak

I'm not going to buy you booze because it's ilegal. Besides, it would cost too much money to send it to Washington.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Pretend I'm in Texas, and I know you, and I give you money.

Would you buy me booze then?

Why you gots to be all legal and [email protected]$! ?


----------



## Gamil Zirak

No deal. I'd make you wait two years and a month. Besides, if you lived in Texas, you would drive down to Mexico like every other college kid.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

OOH! YES I WOULD!!!


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak _
> *I'm not going to buy you booze because it's ilegal. Besides, it would cost too much money to send it to Washington. *




Hail fellow Texan. What part?

Stick to your guns pal, I'll only buy a lady a drink when she can go into the bar with me.

Oh yeah. I'm 36

RD


----------



## Kit Baggins

I'm 15- 16 in just under 3 months  .

~Kit


----------



## Gamil Zirak

I'm originally from north Texas, I went to college in west Texas, and now live in south Texas.


----------



## LotR_Girl

Hmpf, yea, gimme some alco too! I feel pretty down...OR, even better-CHOCOLATE! That will cheer me up!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

They won't buy us Alcohol if we're under 21...The wet blankets.

I'm driving to Canada for mine.
Want to come?


----------



## Khamul

I used to live in Texas. Great state it is....Lived in Dallas.

But, for 2 months I live in Florida, and then I move to Pennsylvania....

But, I am 15.


----------



## Kyrè

I live in washington too!! What part do you live in??

So far I'm the baby..

I'll be 12 in September... the 26th to be excact...


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57

I'm 16...I'll be 17 next January. I finally got my restricted license. Sting, where in Florida?


----------



## Khamul

In Ocala, about an hour north of Orlando......


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

GO TEXAS. I live in Texas too.
I'm 13 though.
When I put my picture on the forum phot album people thought I was 17. HA
LOL
It cracked me up. Anyway. Go Texas people. Where does everyone live in Texas?


----------



## ElvinOceanis

I'm 14, my birthday is in February.


----------



## Urylia

15...i turn 16 in december


----------



## Gandalf White

> I'm 16...I'll be 17 next January.



dittos


----------



## Legolam

I'm 19. And I've been legally able to drink for 18 months, although I've been drinking for a lo-o-ong time before that! Ha ha!


----------



## 7doubles

28 and still trucken!


----------



## Ellerina

i will be 14 in August!


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

Ia m 14, 15 in....January next year....boo hoo hoooo
oh well.


----------



## 7doubles

i am, W. lol


----------



## Merry

> _Originally posted by Gamil Zirak _
> *Looks like I'm the senior member so far. I'm 22. *



Sorry, 23 here!


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

what did 7doubles mean by


> i am, W. lol


or am i just dumb, yet agen.


----------



## Lucie Baggins

I'm going to be 14 in December.


----------



## 7doubles

the two of you are 14, i am 28. "w"


----------



## legoman

well I'm 19 since April 6th.

A question for Wonko the sane (not the fact I wrote the name correctly): how come you are 19, when by your birthdate you are only 18, it says you were born in 1983, which would make you 19 in a couple of months wouldn't it. sorry just I checked your birthdate after you said I was old(er) on another thread and you're not adding up here!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *I'm 19. And I've been legally able to drink for 18 months, although I've been drinking for a lo-o-ong time before that! Ha ha!  *



What's the legal drinking age in that place you live?


----------



## legoman

drinknig age is 18 as it is in all responsible countries!!!!! 
Except the ritual tends to start at a younger age, often about 10: usually at a wedding between a family member where champagne is readily available!


----------



## 7doubles

you have to be 21 in the states.


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

Alcahol smells.


----------



## legoman

yes, yes it does, it also tastes rancid, but it does get you drunk, which is highly amusing (at the time). And since we should live our lives for enjoyment, and laughter is agreat enjoyment, then drinking should be encouraged at many social events!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *yes, yes it does, it also tastes rancid, but it does get you drunk, which is highly amusing (at the time). And since we should live our lives for enjoyment, and laughter is agreat enjoyment, then drinking should be encouraged at many social events! *



I heartily agree!!
Although some alcohol can taste quite delightful.
I don't know what kind of stuff you blokes across the ocean drink...but in my world Smirnoff Ice, Bacardi Silver Mike's Hard ANYTHING, etc. are soooo yummy that you forget it's alcohol, drink a whole helluva lot and get pleasantly snookered.


----------



## Legolam

Us across the ocean drink BEER! It's a real man's drink. Also, we should not live our lives for enjoyment, we should live it for alcohol and any enjoyment we get out of that is just a bonus


----------



## legoman

yup thats the problem, we drink beer or lager, or bitter, or some other yeast based beverage, which tastes horrible, smirnoff's OK, but METZ is better, I like that, but its just not cool and believe it or not you get some rather unpleasent remarks when you drink a 'puffs' drink or as most people call them alcopops.


----------



## Legolam

I've sorta got into beer the last few weeks, basically because you get twice the alcohol for the same price and my loan is running out. But I think I may stop once i get enough money to buy proper "women's" drinks because I found out that one pint is 350cal and, even though I'm not remotely interested in my weight, I still don't want a beer belly! I'd rather eat all my calories in chocolate than beer


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Mmmm...chocolate.
And don't get me wrong, buddies.
I heart beer too.
The taste isn't excellent, but I don't dislike it.


----------



## legoman

I do and I usually get about three pints when I go out, eww, not good, still once you've have five its always good to get rid of the taste with a few ****tails, hehe.


----------



## Gamil Zirak

We are way off subject, but I think beer is nasty. I prefer mixed drinks, especially margaritas.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I cannot consume margaritas anymore as they use tequila...
And once I got sooo f****d up on tequila that I got sick.
And now I cannot drink tequila...because I get nauseous.
The End.


----------



## DGoeij

22 and that means legally drinking for six years in this country. That is, if I would have been drinking at 16.
Anyway, what I do know is that British and American beer is not very tastefull. Especially if you're used to the stuff you can get in my country.


----------



## ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hey i'm 14 but i'm 15 in september WOOHOO!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I have a question for ME!!!!!!

How do you sign on? How do you remember how many exclamation points you have...what if you get it wrong?
You confuse me.


----------



## QueenSilverleaf

Just turned 15 yesterday! Still to young to legally drink.  But I'm consitered an adult in the Jewish community 'cause I had my bat mitzva. And that means I do get to drink wine. Sometimes. And that is not always a good thing.

*steps back and re-reads post; decides the blasted thing makes all of no sence; shrugs and doesn't care*


----------



## 7doubles

i make my own alcohol. it's easy, it's strong it smells like like apples or apracots but it taste like gas i make five gallons every 2 months for under 10 dollars. i tryed to make beer but it was flat and yucky although it got me hammered. i dumped it. but the shine and brandi are on the spot. even the brandi wine is pritty good but it has a orengish hue to it, verry unapealing looking.


----------



## Kyrè

I wonder who was the youngest ruler in the RPG's. Now that I think about it... it's probably me... anyone know if there was an RPG ruler younger than 11??


----------



## Trisana

I'll be 13 in a few days (June 5th.) Won't be able to drink for a _long_ time yet.


----------



## Isilme

I prefer Coolers and Beer. I greatly dislike wine and Champaine.
Don't ask how I know this I'm only 15...



> Just turned 15 yesterday! Still to young to legally drink. But I'm consitered an adult in the Jewish community 'cause I had my bat mitzva. And that means I do get to drink wine. Sometimes. And that is not always a good thing.



Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## Arrhia El.

I'm 14...


----------



## Elbereth

Frankly I think drinking is so overrated...but I guess I just take it for granted now. I'm 24...


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

> _Originally posted by ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! _
> *hey i'm 14 but i'm 15 in september WOOHOO! *



Hiya ME!!!!!!, how ya doin????
wow, that sounds wierd...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wishes Me!!!!! would answer her question.


----------



## Dragon

*Ages*

I know that lots of people from different age groups visit this site, but who here is the youngest to take interest in Tolkien?

I am 13 years old and loving it.


----------



## Adrastea

Well I am 13 as well. And I also love it. 

I think the youngest person we have had on this froum was 10 or 11. But I have a feeling that some people here read Lotr when they were younger then that.


----------



## Sir Erick007

*21*

I'm 21 and loveing t


----------



## Gamil Zirak

I'm 22 and definately not the youngest. I would say 13 is probably about as low as the ages go.


----------



## WarriorMay

I'm 13 and I take in a great interest in the book. I don't seem like the type, if you know me, but I love it.


----------



## Bombadillo

"i'm am 16 groing on 17" lalala etc etc and other sweet sound of music stuff....

well, i'm 16, and i will get my very own tolkien books for my birtday next week!!! finally so i can read it all for the third time!

(like anyone bothers)
zijn er veel nederlanders hier?


----------



## Laureloth

*Innocent and naive...* Sorry had to continue singing lol!  

Anyway, I'm 15... read The Hobbit at about 7/8 and LotR at about 13. Silmarillion this year, and now working on Unfinished Tales. *Is thought of as crazy at her school but doesn't care*


----------



## Anar

i'm 13 finally!!!! read the hobbit at 6 and lotr at 9 or 10.....now reading everything over!!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12

hey i'm 12. almost 13. my b-day is sept 6.


----------



## Aragorn*9

I'll be 16 in a couple of weeks and Love Tolkien!!


----------



## Phenix

15


----------



## Bombadillo

WOW! I always thougt that the greater part of die-hard tolkien fans would be over 25, and that the most of the forum users were around that, man! was I mistaken!!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal

Yeah, I'm 15 as well! I only read the books last year (starts blushing) but I did read them b4 I knew bout tha film so don't think I was one of these people that only read them coz I liked the film (although it was v.good!)


----------



## Dragon

I also thought that n e 1 at this site would be around 20 or older, but most of us are between 12 and 18. weird!


----------



## Lillyaundra

I am 15 but I think that the youngest person I know on here is emerald, she is 11!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12

it's nice to know i'm not the only young one


----------



## Elbereth

There have been so many of these threads...(I wonder if somehow they can be consolidated)...anyway I'm 24.


----------



## elfprincess

13 going on 16 (going on 16 because I want to drive my dad's sports car, lol.  ). But I guess it's okay to be 13. Most people think I'm older than I actually am, too. hehehe


----------



## Legolas_lover12

yeah, everyone thinks i'm 17. like i said, i'm 12. and this has been happening for abput a year. not that it's a bad thing. hehehe


----------



## Flame of Anor

I am 20 for two and a half months now.

-Flame


----------



## Ponte

I am 12.


----------



## Grond

Grond is back and continues to age like a fine wine. I am still 48!


----------



## GaladrielQueen

eye am sssssssssssixteen going on sssssssseventeen


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by GaladrielQueen _
> *eye am sssssssssssixteen going on sssssssseventeen  *


Ahhhh! to be so young, so happy, so musical, soooo sweet. 

BTW, I said it before.... "I am forty-eightttttttttttttttt going on forty-nineeeeeeeeee!!"


----------



## Amichi

What, no ages for us elves? 

*j/k*


----------



## Isilme

> What, no ages for us elves?


haha if only that were true


----------



## 7doubles

i'm 28...1\2 yrs old & % out.


----------



## RiderofRohan

I am 14 but i will be 15 and will move into the next catergory in 3 months and 4 days


----------



## aralairiel

*age? Time?*

i was present before time was time before there was such a concept, i have no age, time ,nor place, but i do have a name
a name for eternity itself, for it is eternity, always existed always will, i am therefore i think.
my name is aralairiel, my age is nowhere, and my time is now.


----------



## Aeglos_Ohtar

I am 13 almost 14 in a couple of months


----------



## In Flames

Ill be 27 in December..


----------



## Lillyaundra

I am now 16!!! well o.k. I still have 10 hours and 35 minuits to go....but today is my 16th B_DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! heheheehe 

LOOK OUT WORLD I AM DRIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galan`Black

14.
15 in June.
So Close.....hahaha..


----------



## Dragonblade

I'm 17


----------



## Eliot

I'll be 14 in a few weeks. YAY!


----------



## Shiprah

I am 17. I will be 18 in April.


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm a mere 15, although I feel somewhat older. Luckily, I shall be 16 in just under a month... Then I can buy lottery tickets! (Most people won't get that joke, it's long running between me and my mates).


----------



## Confusticated

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I'm a mere 15, although I feel somewhat older. Luckily, I shall be 16 in just under a month... Then I can buy lottery tickets! (Most people won't get that joke, it's long running between me and my mates). *


I would have guessed you were a few years older than that Craig. You seem wise, and more open minded than a lot of 15 year olds.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *I would have guessed you were a few years older than that Craig. You seem wise, and more open minded than a lot of 15 year olds. *


Why, thank you, Nóm  

As I said, I feel older, and I act so. Although I am occasionally prone to acts of randomness and sheer comic genius  

Anyway, yeah, age isn't really all that important here. I could read through this thread and be thoroughly shocked by some peoples ages. They would really surprise me. But's it's opinions people voice and their attitudes that are important, not the mere technicality of age


----------



## Asha'man

Who brought this old thread back?  Last I posted here, I was newly 17.....now I'm newly 18. 

Ash


----------



## Seraph

I'm 21 today


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Asha'man _
> *Who brought this old thread back? *


I believe it was Lillyaundra speaking about just turning 16. There's a 4 month gap between her post and the one before it.


> _Originally posted by Seraph _
> *I'm 21 today *


That's gotta suck? I mean, your birthday on Christmas day. You get one load of presents and then your stuck until the next Chritmas getting bored.


----------



## Viewman

15 here but spells like one at 4? maybe 5


----------



## Dragon

I'm 13 'till June


----------



## Nefmariel

I don't use my real age, I use my elf age which is 2,350 so I put ancient, it won't even let me put the year in my profile! oh well. Quet ana nes rota


----------



## Eliot

> _Originally posted by Nefmariel _
> *I don't use my real age, I use my elf age which is 235 so I put ancient, it won't even let me put the year in my profile! oh well. Quet ana nes rota *



Oh come on, Nefmariel. It wouldn't hurt to tell......


----------



## Éomond

Yes please Nef! I don't like taking to someone who I don't know their age (j/k!)

Well, I'm gonna wait till my 15 birthday to vote so I won't be in the kiddie group


----------



## Viewman

Yeeeer come on nef  i wanna know to


----------



## Halasían

_Grond said:



I'm 47 but I look and act much younger. And I am going on 46 going on 45 going on 44 etc. etc. etc.

Click to expand...

_ So I'm not the eldest of this board!

I'm halfway to 90 feeling 22½!


----------



## Viewman

Oooh good to see some old men with power and humor


----------



## Eledhwen

I am forty six, which is less than twenty seven (count the letters!).


----------



## Eledhwen

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Seraph
> I'm 21 today
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's gotta suck? I mean, your birthday on Christmas day. You get one load of presents and then your stuck until the next Christmas getting bored. *


Do what the British Troops do when they get sent to the Falkland Islands over midsummer - they have FIXMAS (Falkland Islands Christmas) on June 25th. All you have to do is celebrate being 21½ on that day - throw a party (post my invite to me at Wootton Bassett).


----------



## Frodorocks

I'm 14, but I look older. This one guy even accused my parents about lying about my age a couple of years back so they wouldn't want to date me. Every year when all of the counsellors first get to camp my parents put a big emphasis on my age. Too bad it won't work that well anymore! I hope I don't look older than my age when I'm crumbling like Grond. (Joking! don't kill me! )


----------



## Calimehtar

I am 13, I will be 14 in May. I'm suprised my group was the 2nd largest! I thought I was one of the few "young 'uns" here.


----------



## FREEDOM!

OK, lets do this in math form take 215 - 199 half and u have my age!


----------



## Kellivara

lol, I'm 14


----------



## Kellivara

> _Originally posted by elfprincess _
> *I'm 13.....but I'm very mature for my age. .....REALLY! *looks hopelessly at those older than she* *



nope, sorry EP, there is NO hope for your maturity 

OOC: WHERE YA BEEN EP!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Viewman

w00t how fo you have a pic under your name and only 32 posts?????


----------



## Wolfshead

I once asked her that very same question 

If you get over 100 posts you can put on an avatar. Then, even if your post counts falls again (due to deletions) the avatar stays. That's what happened to her.


----------



## Viewman

Ooooh ok but how dos i falls??
I just loosed 4 posts yester day


----------



## FREEDOM!

If u post on something, then it gets deleted then u lose however many posts u had on there. for those that can't do math i'm 15 and a half.


----------



## Eledhwen

*I THOUGH YOU WERE EIGHT!*

When you said take away half, I thought you meant half of sixteen (215-199)÷2


----------



## FREEDOM!

No i meant 199 and a half like 199 1/2 not 8, just almost 16


----------



## FREEDOM!

> _Originally posted by baddog471 _
> *I'm 48. I read the books while in the Marines. It was a way to escape from some of the more unpleasant duties involved with that life. Mainly just checking to see if I had registered properly and if I would be able to post replies.  *



baddog471 how can u post but not have registered yet??? and if u can tell us where are u stationed?


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm assuming you're reading that from an earlier page on this thread? Well, a long time ago, people were able to post without registering, that option has since been removed.


----------



## FREEDOM!

Yes, i am.


----------



## Elfstone

I just turned 15 on December 17.


----------



## Kellivara

*sigh* read that post again, will ya? sheesh. what he meant was that he had just registered and was posting to make sure he had done it right.


----------



## Wolfshead

Ah, well, I didn't bother going back pages to have a look, I don't really have the time.

Who am I kidding? Of course I have the time, it's the school holidays! I just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## FREEDOM!

I'm gonna check and see if he is still a member cause he may have unregistered.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn*

i'm in the 11-14 category. don't really feel like giving out how old i really am..... i guess i will just say old enough (in that category)


----------



## Nefmariel

ok since people have been asking for my age I will put it:

I am oh this is embarasing! 13, yes I'm young so don't rub it in.


----------



## Frodorocks

Being young isn't a bad thing. We can act crazy and have fun without people looking at us like we should be locked up.


----------



## Nefmariel

thanks for understanding just most people are atleast 14 or older on here and I'm not! yarg its annoying to be young sometimes.


----------



## LegolasLuver

ok im 13


----------



## Nefmariel

yay someone is the same age as me thats great!


----------



## LegolasLuver

yea thats great!! on this other message board i post on a lot i'm the youngest (everyone else on there is like 16 or older) so its good to be on a message board with someone my age!


----------



## Eliot

Hey, you guys aren't alone. I'm 13, but I'll be 14 in 11 days.


----------



## Nefmariel

lucky you I am 14 in over 8 months! I hate being young! it makes me unexperianced


----------



## Éomond

Yeay Eliot! (in 11 days mind you) I'm turning 15 in exactly 5 months from the first day of the year


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Nefmariel _
> *lucky you I am 14 in over 8 months! I hate being young! it makes me unexperianced *


 Look at it like this, you've got more time left than the rest of us. In theory, you should still be alive after all us older ones are dead...


----------



## FREEDOM!

IN like 7 months i'll be 16 YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frodorocks

Craig: A bit morbid are we? Not really, if somone older than her doesn't smoke or do drugs and she does, she'd probably die first. (Not saying you'd do that Nef! )
Nefmariel: Just because you're young doesn't mean your inexperienced. If you live life, pay attention in school, and do stuff rather than sitting around watching tv, by the time you were 5 you'd already have a lot more experience than some of the people I know that don't leave their couch and are beerbellied slobs. (I live in a hick town. )


----------



## LegolasLuver

Frodorocks: i live in a little hick town too.


----------



## Nefmariel

I will never do drugs I learned smoking and drinking from my dad so I'm never doing that. I live in a medium sized town not big but not small. but you guys get to drive before me!


----------



## FREEDOM!

In 7 months and 22 days i can get my liscense!


----------



## speedyturtle817

*age*

i am 12!


----------



## Frodorocks

Nefmariel: Just think of it this way, you'll have your drivers license before people who are a year older than you in Britain They don't get theirs till they're 17.


----------



## LegolasLuver

we gotta be 16 before i ge my lisense, and u get o be 14 in kansas to get your permit, i live in ky.


----------



## Nefmariel

yeh I guess but up in Washington atleast you have to have your licence for 6 months before you can drive with friends, and you have to be 18 to drive in the dark! ARG! oh well soon enough!


----------



## Samurai Jack

I'm 13. I love it! I'll be 14 in June. Which means I'll be one year closer to getting me Driver's Licence!


----------



## elvish-queen

I'm neearly 15, yay!! 1 month and 1 day...... at last.
Anyone around my age feel free to PM me.... I could do with more buddies!
*goes out singing "I'm all alone!......*


----------



## Elros Halfelven

*so many so worried about their license!*

...And how I remember how anxious I was for mine, Now both my boys are driving, I'm soon to be 40, I envy those who are only beginning to explore these books, I will tell you to enjoy the movies, but try your best to forget the movies as you read the books. for all those younger, enjoy, for those older, savor the memories.


----------



## Beleg

Fifteen, If I had joined this forum from the first day I would have been 12.


----------



## Idril

Thirty e...*mumble mumble mumble*


----------



## Celebthôl

How does "too old" sound?


----------



## Beleg

> Thirty*mumble mumble mumble*



240/8 X 100/100 + Grond's Age - Eledhwen's age + Jiffac's age- Freedom's age- Beleg's age= Idril.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Beleg _
> *240/8 X 100/100 + Grond's Age - Eledhwen's age + Jiffac's age- Freedom's age- Beleg's age= Idril.  *



arghhhhhh!!!  Meany


----------



## Zale

Well. 240/8 = 30, and 100/100 = 1, but no idea about the rest. Somewhere between 20 and 50, guesstimate.
My age: 17, putting me in the majority for once.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *arghhhhhh!!!  Meany *



LOL Hubby's just calculated it for me and you've made me younger than I really am - so Beleg you're forgiven.


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm 17, 18 in *counts* six months. And still no driver's license.


----------



## Talierin

18 here, just got me driver's license


----------



## Turin

Yes I know I'm one of the youngest members of the forum, ok I'm 13 thats why you don't see much thought go into my posts. Actually I might have already posted here I'm just too lazy to check.


----------



## Starbrow

I guess I'm one of the "senior" members at 41.


----------



## Captain

14.


----------



## liteheartdmerry

13


----------



## Kahmûl

I will be 14 in two months.


----------



## Arebeth

16 turning 17 in six months. I need to learn driving...


----------



## Gandalf White

Ahem, I am now 17, will be 18 in a little under 4 months. I've finally got my permit, but haven't "practiced" lately. 

To tell the truth, I think my mom's scared!   Not to mention the fact my Dad is paranoid about me driving the new Honda Odyssey...


----------



## Starflower

27... a horribly in between age, no longer a frisky 25 but not yet a respectable 30.... 

-Starflower -


----------



## Khôr’nagan

Wow... I fall right into the majority. Very interesting. I will be 16 years old in 20 days, October 26. I was born (quite obviously) in 1987. Look's like I'm far from alone there, eh? (I get to say "eh" because I'm Canadian )


----------



## Gandalf White

> Look's like I'm far from alone there, eh? (I get to say "eh" because I'm Canadian )


 No, not true!  I say "eh" alot for some reason, and I'm by no means Canadian! 

What are you talking aboot?  

BTW, what is the driving age in Canada? (Its probably been already mentioned, I just haven't seen it.)


----------



## Gary Gamgee

I'm a giggling 31, youth has gone, but aldulthood is now in its prime. The best has yet to come.


----------



## Amarië

I turned 18 last month... Hurrah!
~A~


----------



## e.Blackstar

I AM...13! Yay! I will be fourteen in about 3 months!


----------



## Flammifer

I'm 15 and I'll be 16 on Nov 27!

Yay Khôr’nagan! Go 15 y/olds!


----------



## Iarwain

20


----------



## Manveru

Should I vote "ancient"? 8643 exactly--for today... but, unfortunately, this is a *days-count*... as far as years are concerned (Earthly, of course), well, I'm 23... and I feel like a _young god_.


----------



## Ledreanne313

I am not really sure how old you all think I am...and you are probably write...I am not very good at hiding my age 

Anne


----------



## Thomas Baggins

I'm 18 in 10 months.  I'm 17.


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by Flammifer _
> *Go 15 y/olds! *



16 in Jan!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

I turned 17 today. (23/10)


----------



## speedyturtle817

14 in 1 month 4 days


----------



## Eternity

I´m 14 now, but I´ll be 15 next month.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Eternity said:


> I´m 14 now, but I´ll be 15 next month.



Another Finlander! Yay! Pop the beers and put the Sauna on!


----------



## Melian_the_Maya

Hmm... this poll should have been closed at the end of 2002 I think, cause everybody's "aged" somewhat. Anyway, I'm 19 this friday (2nd July) and not wishing to get either younger or older!

Cheers all,

Cristina


----------



## Eternity

Ol'gaffer said:


> Another Finlander! Yay! Pop the beers and put the Sauna on!



XD Well, no beer, but I´ll drink water! (We sure have it in Finland) Glad I´m not the only Finlander around here!  Btw this might be an off-topic discussion ...


----------



## 33Peregrin

I'll be sixteen in a couple of months....


----------



## King Aragorn

I'll be 19 in about 6 more months


----------



## Thorgeir

I'll be sixteen in a couple of months....  
...Definately didn't copy 33Peregrin  ....I seriously am turning sixteen in a couple of months  .


----------



## Dark_Glamdring

Woww, LOTR big fandom is between 12-19 years old?????.
Good to know there´s also a small group of elder and mature people around here! Vision about LOTR books and relationship with movies, appretiations of Tolkiens writtings changes a lot between teens and adults.

I´m 30!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Thorgeir said:


> I'll be sixteen in a couple of months....
> ...Definately didn't copy 33Peregrin  ....I seriously am turning sixteen in a couple of months  .



Yay... 16 will be cool.  We could have a combined birthday party.


----------



## Thorgeir

And then we could all gather 'round, and discuss the finer elements of LotR!  A typical HardKore adolescant party!


----------



## King Aragorn

That sounds like fun...


----------



## 33Peregrin

That sounds like a fanstastic idea! Everyone from TTF can come


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Dark_Glamdring said:


> Woww, LOTR big fandom is between 12-19 years old?????.
> Good to know there´s also a small group of elder and mature people around here! Vision about LOTR books and relationship with movies, appretiations of Tolkiens writtings changes a lot between teens and adults.
> 
> I´m 30!!!




Hey! I am also in my early 30's. It's nice to see that there are some people here that are a little older. It seems like everywhere I look, everyone is between the ages of 14 - 20. That's not to say that there's anything wrong with teenagers. It's just that they're a different generation. (The 1980's is a flashback to them, I was a teenager in the 80's.) In any case, it's good to see that there are so many intelligent teenagers running around. As well as some 'young at heart' older people.

I'll get older, but I refuse to grow up!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm just glad that there are some older people who like LOTR. It wouldn't be as fun if it were only teenagers.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Me too. If everyone were just teenagers, I would feel like my Tolkien obsession was just a phase like everyone predicts it to be. I don't think so....


----------



## Witch-King

I am 18 years of age.


----------



## King Aragorn

My friends and family think that I'm obsessed with LOTR. I don't think that I will ever out-grow LOTR.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Yeah, I don't know if I like being called 'obsessed', but I don't know what else I could be. I don't think this is something that will just go away. If anything, it is getting stronger.


----------



## King Aragorn

I know exactly how you feel 33.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Ya know. Us "older" folks have similar problems. No one I know understands my interest in LOTR. They all think I'm wierd. 
Actually... I am a little wierd.


----------



## King Aragorn

I don't think that you're weird TheWhiteLady. In my family, I'm the only one who like LOTR. My sister watches the movies, but she's never read the books, even though I've tried to get her to.


----------



## Envinyatare

I am 26 and I was worried I'm too old for this forum. Now I see I am not alone here


----------



## Turin

I'm 94(or atleast thats what my profile says), and I still live with my parents!


----------



## Gandalf White

Turin said:


> I'm 94(or atleast thats what my profile says), and I still live with my parents!



That's pretty sad man...


----------



## Halasían

Necro-post of the day....

So these teenagers in this thread at the time would all be well into their thirties now.
My vote is ticked in the '38-45' range but now would be two places down.
I should have just ticked 'Ancient' but I didn't feel that way at 44.


----------



## Olorgando

Way older than anyone that has posted here so far! (we're talking decade(s) territory, kids).

EDIT: Oops, somehow missed Halasian's post. Only a slight lead there.

EDIT2: Seems I missed a lot more posts. But I'm not going through all pages to verify my claim! 🥴


----------



## Grond

I was 47 when this thread started. 65 now!!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ah, so it's not only my bones I hear creaking!

It did seem rather loud. . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I was 14 and not a member yet, I'm 32 now


----------



## Olorgando

Grond's and Squint-eyed Southerner's posts quickly dropped me down two rungs on the ladder! Thanks, guys! 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You're welcome -- nice to see some new youngsters here!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You're welcome -- nice to see some new youngsters here!


That would then make Halasían a long-membership youngster? (I almost wrote "old youngster" 🥴)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, I was thinking of you, Olorgando -- you're "new blood" here!

BTW, if I forgot, welcome to the forum. I've been enjoying your posts!

I was off for the past few months, due to the dreaded Real Life, so I guess you could call me "old new blood"?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> BTW, if I forgot, welcome to the forum.


Au contraire, you were the first on to react to my post in that introduction thread (about 20 minutes after my post there). That's almost "ancient history" (by post count) - well, it seems so to me anyway … erm … is this anything I should start worrying about?


----------



## ArwenStar

I am probably the youngest person on ttf. 11...


----------

